# Dragonfly from Jonny Quest



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Finished this build a few weeks ago, the Dragonfly supersonic suborbital aircraft by Moebius Models as seen in the 1964 animated cartoon, _Jonny Quest. _

Box cover art:

Dragonfly Box Art by trekriffic, on Flickr

You can see it near the end of the Youtube video below. Note that this is a fan created stop-motion video which nicely recreates the original animated introduction:






What a great homage to one of my favorite TV shows growing up! 

I loved watching Jonny Quest on my parent's big 19" Zenith console TV as a 7 year old. 
It was more of an adult action adventure than I was used to at the time with lots of neat gadgets and great characters. Throw in some pterodactyls and dragons and what more could a kid of the 60's wish for?

Anyway, here are pics of the finished model after it's final clear coats of transparent pearl, semi-gloss clear lacquer, and a good rub down with Novus # 1 polishing wax for a satiny smooth finish:

IMG_3055 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3057 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3053 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Ventral:

IMG_3101 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Dorsal:

IMG_3102 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Stand Decal:

IMG_3068 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Other angles:

IMG_3056 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3058 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3071 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3072 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

IMG_3095 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3120 by trekriffic, on Flickr

IMG_3123 by trekriffic, on Flickr

Engine Nozzle:

IMG_3105 by trekriffic, on Flickr




You can sorta see Race and Doctor Quest in the pilot seats:

IMG_3078 by trekriffic, on Flickr

You can sorta see Race, Hadji, and Bandit:

IMG_3079 by trekriffic, on Flickr

And Doctor Quest and Jonny:

IMG_3080 by trekriffic, on Flickr


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work. Still have mine in the stash. I wonder if anyone has done one with scratch built landing gear yet.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve,excellent work,as always! I'm surprised you didn't light it. I am a fan of JQ, so seeing your model is awesome.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Your build is, not surprising, incredible!
Like Lloyd I'm surprised you did not light it. I considered throwing a LED in the engine.
The Stand does not lend itself to lighting.

I noticed you painted black anti glare on the nose. I don't remember seeing that in the show,
But It looks great.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

mach7 said:


> Your build is, not surprising, incredible!
> Like Lloyd I'm surprised you did not light it. I considered throwing a LED in the engine.
> The Stand does not lend itself to lighting.
> 
> ...


I thought about lighting it but I wanted something I could finish in a week or less (for a change); plus, I wanted to use the classic Aurora stand which doesn't lend itself to lighting. The anti-glare shield on the nose was something I saw in a few episodes; there were also times it didn't have it. Go figure. 
I liked the look of it so I just went with it.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Steve,excellent work,as always! I'm surprised you didn't light it. I am a fan of JQ, so seeing your model is awesome.


Thanks Lloyd. Don't worry, the next build will be lit! :laugh:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Worry, who me? The one thing confusing about building models from animation, is the lack of continuity, so you have to build it like you did, how you want to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful job!
I wanted to buy several to play with color schemes (FedEx, USAF, etc) - but at $35 for a small kit with only 14 parts, I can only afford one. The days of casual multiple buying may be over.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great job on this! Thanks for posting it!


----------

